# Air powered Hit and Miss Engine



## cheepo45 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi everyone,
Here is my air hit and miss. I usually build I.C. engines, but I have trouble keeping them all running at the same time at the shows.
This will run all day with minimal adjustments, and it makes the right sounds and movements!
It was designed by Chuck Fellows, and the plans were updated by Brian Rupnow.
The plans can be downloaded from this site   https://www.homemodelenginemachinis...e-as-built-by-brian-rupnow.29267/#post-307097
Enjoy!
 Cheepo45 (Scott)


----------



## natalefr (Jul 22, 2018)

Niceeeeeeeeee  Nice also your "acrilic " engine


----------



## cheepo45 (Jul 22, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## minh-thanh (Jul 23, 2018)

Nice ! I will make it someday 
Thank Brian Rupnow for share plan !


----------



## johnmcc69 (Jul 23, 2018)

Beautiful work Scott!

 John


----------



## ShopShoe (Jul 24, 2018)

Scott,

You did a good job on that. Not much more to say.

thankk You for posting,

--ShopShoe


----------



## cfellows (Sep 3, 2018)

Beautiful job on that engine.  Thanks for mentioning my name.  It's great that you got the governor added.  I never got that far on my original engine.

Chuck


----------



## cheepo45 (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks, Chuck!
I appreciate your compliment.
Someday, (after retirement-still a few years to go!) I hope to design my own engines.
This was a fun build-I can watch it run for hours!
 Scott


----------



## olympic (Sep 4, 2018)

That's very nice, and it does indeed sound as it should. 

Thanks, Brian, for sharing the plans, and Scott, for showing us the finished product.


----------



## Johno1958 (Sep 5, 2018)

Nice.
The sound of this engine is so melodic .
Cheers
John


----------



## CFLBob (Sep 6, 2018)

Very nice job on that engine!  I have never seen a hit-and-miss engine that wasn't IC, so I never even knew this could exist.


----------



## JC54 (Sep 6, 2018)

Beautiful motor, runs and sounds a treat. I have this on my to built list before attempting an IC engine.


----------



## rrocky (Sep 6, 2018)

Fantastic job cheers


----------



## Jmccrack (Sep 25, 2018)

I am just starting to build this engine now. Is there a build log for it anywhere?


----------



## cheepo45 (Sep 25, 2018)

There are several build logs for this engine.
Search "Rupnow air hit and miss"
Enjoy building it-I sure did!
 Scott


----------



## Jmccrack (Sep 25, 2018)

Hey Scott thanks for the help. I searched and I could not see any build log. I can find the post for the plans but that’s it.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 25, 2018)

I get way too much credit for this engine. Chuck Fellows done an incredible job of designing this engine, and I just made up drawings based on Chucks design and posted them. Here is a link to my build.---Brian Rupnow
https://www.homemodelenginemachinis...now-build-hit-and-miss-air-steam-engine.4585/


----------



## cheepo45 (Sep 25, 2018)

I should have said search on Google. The first thing that came up for me was "Brian Rupnow build-air/steam hit and miss engine" I hope you can find it-there is a lot of great information available there.
 Scott


----------

